# Thief at Mosquito !



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

So we fished the north end all day. Then wanted to finish the evening at the south end.
Well, I forgot my minnow bucket on the public dock, we went back for it and within that 15 minutes it was gone. I am so pissed at myself for forgetting it and pissed that someone felt it was sitting there just for them to take.
Had an ac dc Aerator and 6 doz minnows too.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Wasnt me. I havent gone to mosquito yet this year. Crime pays could of been anybody. Everybody loves it.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

why does bad stuff always happen to good people ? sorry you lost your minner bucket buddy ......


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry to hear terry, I just don't get it


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

We were up there a few years back, we went in to get bait at the causeway and by the time we came out the depth finder was gone......We figured there had to be a couple of guys,one watching us and the other taking our equipment.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry TC, but that is the state of things these days. Not everyone really cares about other people's stuff. I lost a nice lantern in pretty much the same way...was packing up to leave and forgot to secure my lantern in the trunk and left it on the ground behind the car. I came back in about 10 minutes or so and it was gone! Thing is, that there were still people fishing and nobody saw a thing! Here's what I learned, buy two of everything and take my time when wrapping it up! Sorry man, but its a bitter lesson to learn.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

No one has said the right thing here these people need A hand cut off next time death! Am sorry we need to be like the united emriants nation!


----------



## Squito fisher (Mar 4, 2018)

I camp up at mosquito. Im not far from the causeway bait shop. But a few years back we left our stuff in the boat at our campsite we were gonna go get dinner late at night but when we came back all of our stuff was gone that was in the boat. They took my grandfather brownhng line counters and poles and all of our lures. We were forced into basically going out and buying all new stuff. They also got another couples lures out of there boat as well.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Look up bear hands crime pays on youtube. Public places you’re bound to lose ur stuff. I always bring my checklist and mark off what i put in the car.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That stinks Terry. Hope you happen to stumble across them and do what you feel is appropriate. On your way back home if you come through Canton I may have an extra minner bucket I could throw your way if you need one. Also have them safety harnesses you were interested in


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

The State Parks are a popular area for thieves to visit daily. People leave items lying around because by nature--we are trusting individuals that people are generally good. Rangers and those that get free camping because they are supposed to be helping in the parks need to watch for cars and trucks that drive through without actually visiting. Maybe time to set some bait out to snag these low lifes how about some game cameras fixed on some goodies that thieves will bite on.

Wanna know why theft is low in middle east countries--just look how many people are missing fingers and hands.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

I have an older Frabill bait container that has a place to hook a battery powered pump. You are welcome to it . Karma will appear somewhere.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

There are thieves anywhere you go these days all lakes we go to have one lurking around, you have to be careful leaving anything not watched over, going to get bait or to the can someone will jump at that chance, it’s a shame it happened , last year a Ogf guy went camping at maume for walleye and they came back to the campsite and it was gone all of it, not safe anymore..


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the offers guys!!! Much appreciated!!
To me, it was a special minnow bucket. I had seen this type years ago at wally's
and thought wow, this is really different!! But allas, they never had them again and couldn't
find them on the net either.

Simple thing really, 3 1/2 gallon Styrofoam bucket with heavy wire cage like thing it sat in
and where the handle to carry too.

Last year my son took me and my grandson to Bass Pro in Cincinnati and when I walked in 
BAM there were 6 of these minnow buckets. i snatched that bad boy up so fast....lol...like I found gold. Yesterday was the second time I used it.

So I sincerely hope they still carry them. (they were never on their web site.)
Got surgery next Thursday and hope after that we can make another trip to Cincinnati and hopefully get me another one. 

So sorry to learn of you other members that got ripped off too. 
Growing up, if we found something like that, we would assume someone was coming to get it sooner or later and leave it alone.

It's sad in so many respects that we as fisherman have to watch our equipment like a hawk and have trust issues from these experiences.

It is replaceable, but to me it was special.


----------



## Ranger621WW (Aug 19, 2013)

You guys have opened my eyes. I normally spend the weekend out at Mosquito and when we are done for the night I dock the Ranger at one of the causeway Bait shop docks. I have left the Solix 15 my tackle bag and all rods and reels on boat. I do pull my truck down by the dock to kinda deter theft from my boat. I think from now on I will remove all gear. What a sad world we live in and sorry for your loss on the minnow bucket


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I had my 2 season tickets on the 50 yard line for browns sitting on my dash at the ramp. I came back from fishing only to find someone broke out my window and left 4 more......man painfull


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Should be allowed to bait thieves and remove them society. Useless as scum bag politicians.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Earthworms said:


> I had my 2 season tickets on the 50 yard line for browns sitting on my dash at the ramp. I came back from fishing only to find someone broke out my window and left 4 more......man painfull


If you'd have said the Bengals I'd have believed you.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your bucket TClark...i know the feeling. Last year at piedmont i had my Boga fish grip taken out of my boat while it was docked at the courtesy dock..I’m guessing it was somebody watching me hold my PB musky a half hour before it got stolen. Just a guess.. So now i have to lock all my gear up. It still gets me fired up.


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Drew318 said:


> Sorry to hear about your bucket TClark...i know the feeling. Last year at piedmont i had my Boga fish grip taken out of my boat while it was docked at the courtesy dock..I’m guessing it was somebody watching me hold my PB musky a half hour before it got stolen. Just a guess.. So now i have to lock all my gear up. It still gets me fired up.



I’m scared to leave my stuff in boat to run in n per st s gas station.


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

GRW said:


> I’m scared to leave my stuff in boat to run in n per st s gas station.


Meant to run in and pee at a gas station. Had a bud lose a bunch of lures like that.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

A friend moved within a couple miles from mosquito a few years back to get out of the city.Tells me there are many crackheads and meth labs in Trumbull county,that's why all the stealing.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...when on the dam @ westbranch shore fishing I have a hard time walking the rocks and leaving my gear/bag behind...and I'm the only one on the rocks lol.

Don.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I have an older Frabill bait container that has a place to hook a battery powered pump. You are welcome to it . Karma will appear somewhere.


Baiter66: All to often the bad guys get all the attention and people like you get overlooked, ignored or cast as fools because they give away something nice without asking anything. May God bless you and your family!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Because of the drugs there are thieves everywhere. Sad but if you are in the vicinity of them you will lose.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

REY298 said:


> Baiter66: All to often the bad guys get all the attention and people like you get overlooked, ignored or cast as fools because they give away something nice without asking anything. May God bless you and your family!


Well thank you, my youngest brother was mixed up in that crap years ago and one day my extremely sweet football card collection came up missing that I had stored at my mom's house . And I had some really good rookie cards too. Dan fouts , Brett favre, Marino , drew Bledsoe, Jerome bettis, Tim couch.... well, that one I do not miss.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

TClark said:


> So we fished the north end all day. Then wanted to finish the evening at the south end.
> Well, I forgot my minnow bucket on the public dock, we went back for it and within that 15 minutes it was gone. I am so pissed at myself for forgetting it and pissed that someone felt it was sitting there just for them to take.
> Had an ac dc Aerator and 6 doz minnows too.


Dammit! I needed that bucket more than you did.


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

rayscott said:


> Dammit! I needed that bucket more than you did.


I once had 7 gold bars,a corvette and a skeeter bass boat stollen from mosquito.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I had stuff stolen at west branch out of my boat couple years back. Now all gear is locked up until I am with the boat and launching. Put back away when I get thr truck to put boat back on trailer. Society sucks.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Let’s just call it what it is and end this post...... No one broke into a car or a boat in this case. It was a careless mistake leaving an item on a public dock! There was no theft or break in. I’ve fished the lake for 20 years with zero theft issue’s. Great public well lite ramps & docks. 
I once dropped a $20 bill in a police department.went back 15 minutes later and it was GONE!!!! All Evil Thieves.... lol


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was carrying my rods into my apartment, and someone stole one of them.. Thing is I had built them myself as a matched set, 6.5' Lamiglass, SIC,Tennessee Grip, about 300.00 each with the reels. (C-3 cardinal) No other rods in the world like them.. So everytime he takes it out, he has to look over his shoulder, or fish at night. I take comfort in knowing he's stuck using his Kmart Snoopy rod. Chances are it's hidden in a closet somewhere, next to all the old clothes he got too fat for..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

crestliner TS said:


> I had stuff stolen at west branch out of my boat couple years back. Now all gear is locked up until I am with the boat and launching. Put back away when I get thr truck to put boat back on trailer. Society sucks.


Some bad locations where ramps are "hidden" from the parking lots! WB, Lansinger(in the trees). I "piddle around" taking my time when there are "suspicious looking" folks around while launching or retrieving.(Not to mention fishing at night when you can't see.)
Drugs have been around since the Chinese invented gun powder! "DTN"-Don't Trust Nobody! You just have to be "smarter" than the potential felons!-have a "junk yard dog" in the boat, or Braun Strohman for a fishing buddy!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

litman24 said:


> Let’s just call it what it is and end this post...... No one broke into a car or a boat in this case. It was a careless mistake leaving an item on a public dock! There was no theft or break in. I’ve fished the lake for 20 years with zero theft issue’s. Great public well lite ramps & docks.


 I agree you left it sitting on the dock and left . Some may think it was trash and it's last owner was to lazy to take it to a trash can. I would have done something with it myself. If found to be something that someone would want back I would try to find the owner not just leave the trash sitting on the dock. Sorry the other way this needs to be looked at.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Well thank you, my youngest brother was mixed up in that crap years ago and one day my extremely sweet football card collection came up missing that I had stored at my mom's house . And I had some really good rookie cards too. Dan fouts , Brett favre, Marino , drew Bledsoe, Jerome bettis, Tim couch.... well, that one I do not miss.


Well master, all I can say is the drugs do that to a lot of people like you. Ive been there too!


----------



## Terrydabassman (Feb 12, 2006)

An item left on a dock in no way is it up for grabs!....unless it's been there for
hours! The excuses listed in this thread saddens me. There is no excuse for stealing someone else's property...if it's not yours, don't touch it!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

So how do you know if it's sat there for two hours or two minutes? Would you let a 20 dollar bill sit on the ground if there was no one in sight? He left it behind. Plain and simple. It's unfortunate that he lost it. But in my eyes that was no stealing.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

TClark said:


> So we fished the north end all day. Then wanted to finish the evening at the south end.
> Well, I forgot my minnow bucket on the public dock, we went back for it and within that 15 minutes it was gone. I am so pissed at myself for forgetting it and pissed that someone felt it was sitting there just for them to take.
> Had an ac dc Aerator and 6 doz minnows too.


there's always a dirtbag or 2 hanging around, it stinks...a couple weeks ago we were at Fremont and my buddy left his net(his dad gave it to him) in the bed of my truck, he went back to get it minutes later and it was gone.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

rizzman said:


> WTF are you saying here?


his screen name is hail to the theif, Sounds like a theif to me,


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

odell daniel said:


> there's always a dirtbag or 2 hanging around, it stinks...a couple weeks ago we were at Fremont and my buddy left his net(his dad gave it to him) in the bed of my truck, he went back to get it minutes later and it was gone.


That would be considered stealing. It was in the bed of a truck. Not a public ramp for everyones use.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree... it was a simple mistake of forgetting it on the dock... that sucks you lost it..But there’s just no way that you can really get mad at someone for taking that… I mean, come on, if I walk down to a boat dock, and there’s absolutely no one in site, and there is a minnow bucket sitting on the dock… well of course I’m going to think someone forgot it and I’m going to pick it up and I will have a new bait bucket.... unless there is an ID tag with a name and address on it… I’m sure as hell not going to sit next to it and wait for the owner to return, who knows how long it’s been there, and who knows if anyone will ever return... that’s plain and simple what happened here… No one stole anything from you dude… It’s a simple case of finders keepers. If anyone is really at fault here it’s the OP for getting in too much of a hurry to leave the dock and forgetting his stuff…


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

If it’s not yours leave it


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Raider16 said:


> If it’s not yours leave it


i fished buckeye lake 1 time 2 years ago and left my favorite rod combo in my hurry to get home - should it still be there?

i know my dad would have called me a "dumb a$$" and "i hope you learned your lesson" which he did many times through the years

my kids are "Millennial's " - and they think nothing is ever their fault and it is easier to blame someone else - i just tell them "you are a dumb a$$" and "i hope you learned your lesson"


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Raider16 said:


> If it’s not yours leave it



right...

I’m sure if you were to walk down to the lake, launch your boat, and find a $50 bill on the dock, you would leave it there because it’s not yours....


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

We are not talking about $50 and you have no idea how long it was left unless you were watching.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Raider16 said:


> We are not talking about $50 and you have no idea how long it was left unless you were watching.


exactly....They both have value…


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

that’s what minnow buckets do. They disappear and get lost. Where do they all go? Since I’ve been young I’ve wondered


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

+1 for leave it alone...




Raider16 said:


> If it’s not yours leave it


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

My son inlaw left his wallet at wb camp ground ramp someone sent it back less the money but at lest the card were thier


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

Thieves are the lowest of the low. But there are good people out there. A couple years ago, was getting ready to go ice fishing at Pymatuning. I set my GPS on the corner of the tonneau cover on my truck. Finished packing up and off to dragging we went. Didn't realize i left it there until two or three hours later. Trudged my way back to truck, sure enough it was gone. My heart sank, figured I'd get in the truck to warm up a bit while I was there. I get in and see a note on the windshield, it says " GPS is in bed of truck, have a good day". Open the tailgate and there it was sitting. So yea there are lots of dirtbags out there, but there are a lot of good people too!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

If its not yours and you take it you are a thief,aka scumbag


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Over the years while shore fishing at night I have left stringers, a floating fish basket, several of the rod holders you put in the ground, and am sure there were other things. I do not consider the person who later found them to be a thief as I am the dipstick that left the item behind. According to the way some of you are talking I should have been able to come back a week later and retrieved the stuff sitting where I left it. I guess I should go turn myself in to the police as I have picked up a few things over the years that others have left behind some went into the closest trash can, a few have been returned and a few I have kept.
A good example was a boater a couple years ago left his $20 net on the ground one night. I picked it up and sat it by my car until I left 7 hours later just incase he came back which he didn't. Two days later I seen a boat that looked familiar and asked him if he had lost a net a couple of days ago and he said yes. He never came back for it because he had no idea if it had blown out of the boat somewhere on the way home. The point of this story is if we hadn't by chance met up some of you would consider me a thief for picking up something someone else had no intention of looking for. 
Here is how I look at it.
Take it from my boat, car, house , yard, set up campsite you are stealing
Take it from my set up fishing spot while I go to take a leak or something again you are stealing
If I have packed up from fishing or camping and leave something behind and you find it, my loss as I was the fool that left it.


----------



## Ranger621WW (Aug 19, 2013)

I have to agree with crestliner. I too have found wallets, money, baitbuckets fishing poles tackle boxes and even a Browning.BPS 12ga out at WB - guy left it on the top of his vehicle and while he was turning on RT 5 it slid off - I was coming down RT 5 turning onto Rockspring rd during gun season. I got the gun and turned around and chased him down to MCDonalds in Ravenna. Everything else was taken to the nearest counter, bait shop gas station or the closest thing that I could find Just because someone left it behind doesnt make them an idiot or. The gun on top of the vehicle - The guys son who he was taking hunting for the 1st time got really sick and was trying to get him home. We all have different opinions on this but I can say my parents taught me if it’s not yours don’t take it and that’s the rule I follow regardless of what and where it was. And as for the many questions about finding $50 on the boat ramp - I actually have and took it to the causeway bait shop and gave it to them and turns out that someone came in asking if they drop a $50.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I guess I am not allowed to voice my opinion even if I keep it nice


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I too have returned many items I found. I have also cleaned up allot of trash people have just left and yes junk minnow buckets on docks.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Well thank you, my youngest brother was mixed up in that crap years ago and one day my extremely sweet football card collection came up missing that I had stored at my mom's house . And I had some really good rookie cards too. Dan fouts , Brett favre, Marino , drew Bledsoe, Jerome bettis, Tim couch.... well, that one I do not miss.


Tim Ouch...may have been good, but he was just too busy picking himself and his body parts up off the ground...lolololol! Terrible line!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

ducknut141 said:


> I too have returned many items I found. I have also cleaned up allot of trash people have just left and yes junk minnow buckets on docks.


Duck, I must admit cleaning up somebody else's mess is pet peeve I can't seem to rid myself of. It so sad, and then these same people who have no respect for nature or the next fisherman, get angry when pond owners wont allow them access!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

BIG difference between trash and personal belongings. I pick up trash too, I hate it when people litter. I guess I have an issue because I have had things stolen on 3 or 4 different occasions while fishing. WB3 times and Mosq. once. Went right back to get them when I realized and they were all ready gone. I work hard for the stuff I buy and we all forget but it doenst mean we are morons and deserve to have it taken by some one else. I am done posting here. Time to go fishing, good luck everyone and stay away from my stuff!


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

I work for everything I have as with most people. Because of that I make sure I take care with what I own. Fact, people should take care of their belongings.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I get it, most people suck. I still try to have faith in humanity, I just can't believe this thread is still going!!


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

100%! Let it die......
It was a careless mistake leaving it and NOT a theft. If the person that left the item on the dock saw it this summer in another persons possession that person would probably give it back. If the police were called they would NEVER charge anyone with theft. This post was mis titled...... The poster needs to take ownership of his mistake here. 
Leave a dollar on that dock everyday in June. Everyone of them would be picked up. Are those people thieves?? 
I hope the weather improves so we can focus on fishing soon......


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Why is everyone always hoping the weather will improve so we can get out fishing. I have had a slow season this spring but bet I have already been out 30 times since ice out.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Evinrude58 said:


> Why is everyone always hoping the weather will improve so we can get out fishing. I have had a slow season this spring but bet I have already been out 30 times since ice out.


I have as well but the temp has effected fishing...... fished many nights in the 20’s &30’s.
These were from my last trip.


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

I also can't believe this thread is still going on. If I didn't know better I would say this post resenbles a women's site where all people do is whine about a problem. You can get a minnow bucket for under $10. Spend the money and move on! You just learned a "valuable" lesson. Don't forget your stuff! When you pulled away from the dock your property was abandon. Not a theft. Sure it would have been nice if it were still there but it wasn't.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Good place to to put a period.


----------

